# Stretched Bracelets



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have 3 identical Seiko quartz bracelets of varying lengths, 1 was far too small so I needed to make them all wearable, 2 of the 3 were very 'slack' or 'stretched, the strange thing was when I started to pull the split pins in the removable links and put them back after the resizing the 'stretch' was gone









It seems that just by removing and putting back the pins it help reposition the links....

Good eh?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

That is good - So this works on removable pin link but I wonder about the other links?

There are blind pins in most bracelets near the head and no clearence to get anything between the parts of the bracelet. Obviously levering with a screwdriver or pulling with pliers would mark the links anyway.... I expect you could cover the ends with masking tape and use pliers? and then glue these pins back into hold it all together with some kind of friction seal like loctite sell...

Im thinking perhaps someone should do a short photo tutorial if they had success with anything like that?


----------

